

Ask HN: easy to integrate event tracking for SaaS - adityar

Ideally a solution that can track at a user level with some ability to tie in account information from my application to the user actions/activity to create a more holistic user view.  Saas or open source DIY are both OK.
======
skram
Google Analytics is probably your best bet. It's designed for web pages but
can be used for the analysis of anything. Personally, I store the data myself
in a database like mongo db and run analytics on it yourself.

Hope this helps

